# Temporary Accommodation



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been in Abu Dhabi with a colleague for the last 4 weeks. We are going to have to arrange own place to live in the next 2 weeks while we sort out the rental admin for a villa. I have had quotes from the 'Cheaper' hotels and the cost is still quite high. We will probably need somewhere for a month. Does anyone have any bright ideas for cheap accommodation or know of any furnished apartments that allow short term rental. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

I was staying at Cassells (::Cassells Hotel Apartments:verview) for 2 weeks - and managed to get a good rate (300 AED/night).. Quality is so-so, but you get quite a large room with micro oven and washing machine, but no internet (there is one, cable, but expensive like hell). Huge benefit is that it's in the city center, so you can walk to most places (ie getting to Corniche is like 15mins).


----------



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information mate. Was there plenty of parking available?


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't know how if works in details - they don't have their own parking but they have valet service.. They park your car on Mawaqif normal parking spaces in front of the building, so I guess you need to pay for that from your own pocket (20 aed/day?). I guess it's best to drop them an email/call asking about that.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

It really depends what you want. I ended up staying in the Crystal salam for 4 weeks which worked out at 320 per night.


----------

